# Our Copper Schwinn s



## jungleterry (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello every one , was able to get a copper bike for my wife to sorta match my 63 jag . Loving these Schwinns . Like to match them up . Wife and I love the way they ride . So glad we are limited on colors that match boy and girl lol .bought a super clean green Jag At ML too . Thanks for looking . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2015)

*Our copper schwinns*

You guys have some gorgeous schwinn middleweights. Plenty of options there to decide what to ride. I love that copper tone starlet, 67 only I think? This 68 violet starlet III was one of the cleanest bikes I ever owned.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 24, 2015)

nice looking i like the copper tones 




heres mine and the wifes pair of 64 americans


----------

